# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية >  (النظام) الموحد لمكافحة الإغراق والتدابير التعويضية والوقائية لدول مجلس التعاون لدول

## هيثم الفقى

المادة الأولى   
الهدف والنطاق يهدف هذا القانون (النظام) لمكافحة الممارسات الضارة في التجارة الدولية من خلال قيام دول المجلس باتخاذ التدابير اللازمة ضد تلك الممارسات في التجارة الدولية والموجهة إليها من غير الدول الأعضاء والتي تتسبب بضرر للصناعة الخليجية أو تهدد بوقوعه أو تعيق قيامه، والتي تشمل على وجه التحديد:- 1- الإغراق 2- الدعم 3- الزيادة غير المبررة في الواردات.   

المادة الثانية   
التعاريف يقصد بالعبارات التالية أدناه المعاني الواردة قرين كل منها، ما لم يقتض سياق النص خلاف ذلك: المجلس: مجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربية. الدول الأعضاء: الدول الأعضاء في المجلس. اللجنة الوزارية: لجنة التعاون الصناعي بدول المجلس. اللجنة الدائمة: لجنة مكافحة الممارسات الضارة في التجارة الدولية لدول المجلس والموجهة إليها من غير الدول الأعضاء. الأمانة الفنية : الأمانة الفنية للجنة الدائمة الإغراق: تصدير سلعة ما إلى دول المجلس بسعر تصدير أقل من قيمته العادية في مجرى التجارة العادية . الدعم: مساهمة مالية مباشرة أو غير مباشرة مقدمة من حكومة دولة المنشأ أو من هيئة عامة بها. الزيادة غير المبررة في الواردات : عملية الاستيراد لسلع إلى دول المجلس غير مغرقة وغير مدعومة بكميات متزايدة بشكل مطلق أو مقارنة مع الإنتاج المحلي تتسبب في إحداث ضرر جسيم بالصناعة الخليجية. السوق الخليجية : إجمالي أسواق الدول الأعضاء في المجلس السلعة مو ضوع التحقيق : اللغة موضوع التحقيق كما تصفها الشكوى الخاصة بها تدابير مكافحة الإغراق : الإجراءات والتدابير التي تتخذ لمواجهة الحالات الناشئة عن الإغراق. التدابير التعويضية:الإجراءات التي تتخذ لمواجهة الدعم المحظور أو الدعم القابل للتقاضي. التدابير الوقائية : التدابير التي يتم اتخاذها في حالة الزيادة غير المبررة في الواردات. اللائحة التنفيذية: اللائحة التنفيذية الصادرة تطبيقا لاحكام هذا القانون (النظام ) وتتولى اللائحة التنفيذية بيان التفاصيل والتوضيحات المطلوبة لبعض العبارات الفنية الواردة في هذه المادة والتي تستوجب إيراد تلك التفاصيل والتوضيحات بشأنها ، وأية عبارات أخرى يتطلب النص عليها في اللائحة التنفيذية.   

المادة الثالثة   
فرض التدابير يكون فرض تدابير مكافحة الإغراق أو التدابير التعويضية على السلع المستوردة للدول الأعضاء متى ثبت أن السلعة موضوع التحقيق تسببت في الإغراق أو تم تقديم دعم لها وألحقت ضرراً مادياً بصناعة خليجية قائمة أو هددت بوقوع مثل هذا الضرر أو كان من شأنها التسبب في إعاقة إقامة صناعة خليجية. ويكون فرض التدابير الوقائية على السلع المستوردة للدول الأعضاء متى ثبت أن السلعة موضوع التحقيق تورد إلى السوق الخليجية في حالة الزيادة غير المبررة في الواردات سواء بشكل مطلق أو نسبي مقارنة بالإنتاج الخليجي وفي ظل أوضاع من شأنها أن تلحق ضرراً جسيماً بالصناعة الخليجية التي تنتج سلع مماثلة أو منافسة بشكل مباشر أو تهدد بإلحاق مثل هذا الضرر.    

المادة الرابعة   
التدابير المؤقتة يجوز في ظل الظروف العاجلة التي قد يترتب على التأخير فيها إلحاق ضرر يتعذر إصلاحه، اتخاذ تدابير مؤقتة وفقاً للشروط والأوضاع المنصوص عليها في اللائحة التنفيذية.   

المادة الخامسة   
التدابير النهائية يجوز فرض تدابير نهائية لمواجهة الإغراق أو الدعم أو الزيادة غير مبررة في الواردات عندما يثبت بصفة قاطعة من التحقيق، وجود الإغراق أو تقديم الدعم أو الزيادة غير المبررة في الواردات، وان المصلحة العامة للدول الأعضاء تقتضي اتخاذ مثل هذه التدابير، كما يجوز إيقاف أو خفض هذه التدابير أو زيادتها.   

المادة السادسة   
أشكال التدابير يجوز أن تأخذ تدابير مكافحة الإغراق والتدابير التعو يضية وإجراءات الحماية الوقائية أي شكل بما في ذلك فرض الرسوم الجمركية أو القيو د الكمية أو الشكلين معا.   

المادة السابعة   
إجراءات الشكوى والتحقيق يكون حفظ الشكوى أو اتخاذ إجراءات ، بدء التحقيق أو إنهائها واتخاذ أية تدابير مؤقتة أو قبول تعهدات الأسعار بقرار من اللجنة الدائمة وفقا لما تقرره اللائحة التنفيذية.   

المادة الثامنة   
تشكيل اللجنة الدائمة تشكل اللجنة الدائمة من ممثلي حكومات الدول الأعضاء، ويكون رئيس وفد كل دولة بمستوى وكيل وزارة أو من ينوب عنه ويشترط فيمن يذوب عنه أن يكون متمتعاً بالصلاحيات المقررة لوكيل الوزارة، وتكون رئاسة اللجنة الدائمة حسب نظام الرئاسة في مجلس التعاون. وتبين اللائحة التنفيذية قواعد تشكيل اللجان والسكرتارية وبيان الأحكام التفصيلية والإجرائية لمكافحة الممارسات الضارة بالتجارة الدولية الموجهة ضد دول المجلس من الدول غير الأعضاء فيه مع بيان النماذج والأوراق والمستندات اللازمة لتحقيق هذا الغرض. كما يبين النظام الداخلي للجنة نظام العمل فيها ومكان ومواعيد اجتماعاتها العادية والاستثنائية والأغلبية اللازمة لصحة انعقادها وإصدار قراراتها والأحكام المتعلقة بنفاذ هذه القرارات.   

المادة التاسعة   
اختصاصات اللجنة الدائمة إضافة إلى اختصاصات اللجنة المشار إليها في مواد أخرى من هذا القانون، تمارس اللجنة الدائمة وعلى الأخص ما يلي: 1- اتخاذ التدابير والإجراءات المطلوبة وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون (النظام) بما في ذلك فرض الإجراءات المؤقتة وقبول التعهدات السعرية. 2 تشكيل اللجان بما فيها لجان التحقيق ، وإنشاء الوحدات الإدارية المتخصصة في مكافحة تلك الممارسات، وفقا للائحة التنفيذية ، ولها في سبيل ذلك التشاور وطلب المعلومات من أي مصدر تراه مناسبا 3- اقتراح فرض الرسوم النهائية لمكافحة الإغر اق والرسوم التعويضية النهائية لمكافحة الدعم ورفعها إلى اللجنة الوزارية واقتر اح فرض التدابير الوقائية النهائية لمكافحة الزيادة غير المبررة في الواردات. 4- تقديم المشورة والدعم الفني للمنتجين الخليجيين الذين يواجهون دعاوى تتصل بالإغراق أو الدعم أو الحماية الوقائية في دول أخرى ومتابعة سيرها 5- العمل على نشر الوعي وتنمية المعرفة في الدول الأعضاء بمفاهيم الإغراق والدعم والحماية الوقائية. 6- اقترإ.ح الحلول المناسبة لما قد ينشأ بين الدول الأعضاء من منازعات متعلقة بتفسير هذا القانون (النظام ) 7- إقرار النظام الداخلي. 8- المشاركة في أنشطة المنظمات والمحافل الدولية ذات الصلة. 9- إنشاء ما قد تستدعي إليه الحاجة من لجان فرعية 10- أية اختصاصات أخرى توكل إليها في اللائحة التننفيذية.   

المادة العاشرة   
اللجنة الوزارية تختص لجنة التعاون الصناعي باتخاذ القرارات النهائية في المسائل التالية: 1- اعتماد التدابير النهائية المتعلقة بمكافحة الإغراق أو التدابير التعويضية أو الحماية الوقائية أو وقف هذه التدابير أو إنهائها أو زيادتها أو خفضها. 2- تسوية المنازعات التي تنشأ بين الدول الأعضاء من تفسير أو تنفيذ هذا القانون (النظام). 3- إقرار اللائحة التنفيذية. 4- النظر في التظلمات المتعلقة بالقرارات الصادرة تنفيذاً لأحكام هذه القانون (النظام).   

المادة الحادية عشرة   
الأمانة الفنية للجنة الدائمة تتولى الأمانة الفنية للجنة الدائمة القيام بالأعمال الإدارية والفنية للجنة الدائمة وتباشر أعمالها ووظائفها وفقا لما تحدده اللائحة التنفيذية.   

المادة الثانية عشرة   
الطعن للمتضرر من القرارات الصادرة بموجب هذا القانون (النظام) سواء من اللجنة الوزارية أو اللجنة الدائمة أن يطعن فيها أمام الهيئة القضائية المشكلة من دول المجلس برئاسة أحد رجال القضاء في دول المجلس للنظر في الطعن بالقرارات التي تم رفض التظلم المقدم بشأنها.   

المادة الثالثة عشرة   
سرية المعلومات يجب على كل شخص أو جهة مختصة بالتحقيق واتخاذ الإجراءات أو تنفيذ التدابير والقرارات طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون (النظام ) ولائحته التنفيذية، أن يحافظ على سرية المعلومات والبيانات التي يقدمها ذوو الشأن ، ويحظر على هؤلاء الأشخاص وهذه الجهات الكشف عن تلك المعلومات والبيانات إلا بتصريح كتابي مسبق صادر عن الطرف الذي أدلى بها أو قدمها.   

المادة الرابعة عشرة   
الجزاءات منع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد ينص عليها أي قانون (نظام ) آخر، يعاقب على مخالفة الحظر المنصوص عليه في المادة السابقة بغرامة مالية تقدر بحسب الضرر، وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون (النظام ) كيفية احتسابها.   

المادة الخامسة عشرة   
اللائحة التنفيذية تصدر لجنة التعاون الصناعي اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون (النظام).   

المادة السادسة عشرة   
للجنة التعاون المالي والاقتصادي حق تفسير وتعديل هذا القانون (النظام) بالتنسيق مع لجنة التعاون الصناعي.   

المادة السابعة عشرة   
النفاذ يسري هذا القانون (النظام) اعتباراً من الأول من يناير عام 2004م وتعمل الدول الأعضاء على نشره في الجريدة الرسمية لكل منها.

----------

